# Dust Collector For Workshop



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

I have been reviewing a lot of dust collectors and ducting for my workshop. The shop is 16' x 32' (512 sq.ft.) with 8' walls. I have been looking at getting the JDS 3hp cyclone 3100-CK (2300 cfm) or the CV1800 Clear Vue (1442 cfm.). I have an older Delta planer, Rigid 3650 TS, router table, drill press, 14" bandsaw (Taiwan look alike), wood lathe, disc sander, and miter saw. 
I have been seriously looking at using 6" D&S PVC for duct.
I need all the help that I can get from other Lumberjocks with this decision.
Please share your experience(s).


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Sonny,
Read Bill Pentz's web site to learn everything you ever wanted to know (and more) about dust collection. I have 6" PVC tubing in my shop that drops to 5" flex tubing close to the machine and finally reduces to 4" at the machine's port. Include blast gates before each machine. I think the metal ones do a better job than the plastic ones or you can easily make your own. Try to locate the DC near the center of your shop to keep the runs as short as possible. When you need the tubing to turn a corner, i.e. make a 90* bend, use two 45* elbows separated by at least a foot of straight tubing. Seal all the joints to minimize air leaks, but do not use anything that is permanent, because you will want to change your configuration at some point. Feel free to ask more questions after reading Bill's site. HTH


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Sonny,
Read Bill Pentz's web site to learn everything you ever wanted to know (and more) about dust collection. I have 6" PVC tubing in my shop that drops to 5" flex tubing close to the machine and finally reduces to 4" at the machine's port. Include blast gates before each machine. I think the metal ones do a better job than the plastic ones or you can easily make your own. Try to locate the DC near the center of your shop to keep the runs as short as possible. When you need the tubing to turn a corner, i.e. make a 90 degree bend, use two 45 degree elbows separated by at least a foot of straight tubing. Seal all the joints to minimize air leaks, but do not use anything that is permanent, because you will want to change your configuration at some point. Feel free to ask more questions after reading Bill's site. HTH


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I too learned a lot from Bill Penz. I have a clearview and I like it. I would recommend putting it outside your shop if that is an option. They are very noisy. Many people recommend metal piping but I used 6" PVC and typically dropped it down into 2 - 4" connections. The 6" pvc has gotten VERY expensive in my neighborhood. You may want to price it out because you may blow your budget quickly.

Learn to make your own fittings and reducers. You can save a lot of money.

You can see some of my connections under "My Work Shop" in my profile. I list things that I really like and things I would do differently if you read the post.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We just set up a 5hp cyclone. We used 6" galvanized 24g all the way to our machines. Just beore the machine we went to 6" flex. We used metal blast gates. Bought our flex and gates from Pennstate. The 6" galvaized , bought from Global Industrial online, was so inexpensive, I certainly thought it was a situation where "you get what u pay for". But that was not the case as our duct is very strong. I am very happy with our set up. My next phase will be to swap out the 6" main trunk and go with 8".


----------



## jtdodge (Nov 8, 2012)

I have 3 hp Laguna, Supposedly Penn State makes these, but with bigger impeller. I had 6 " PVC, hated it due to lack of consistency in fittings, need for a lot of jury rigging. bought Penn State 20 gauge, metal blast gates, in 15×21 shop with plans for additional 400 sq ft expansion. I would definitely locate outside of shop and split in the middle. Have to allow for inflow of air from clean exchange to outside air.


----------



## mondak (Oct 30, 2011)

I to have the clearvue and I am so glad I spent the extra bucks for it. As stated, it is noisy. But, if placed in an insulated closet, it will really cut down on the noise…........so a conversation can be held between people.


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input folks. Does anyone have experience with a JDS 3hp cyclone 3100-CK (2300 cfm) ?
I like the compact size, 55 gallon drum and max. 2300 cfm.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Do a search of other posts here on LJs. There are some good comments there.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

lots of info on that subject on LJs…i built my own cyclone..mounted the blower outside..all i can here is a little humm…in my projects


----------



## JCoyle (Jan 1, 2013)

I am new to wood working in general and dust collection specifically. Now retired, i have recently started a stand alone shop 20X24' and have been reviewing for the past week or so the various options to install. Honestly I had not anticipated such a diverse grouping of opinions and the mix of conflicts out there. I think I have changed my mind about 4 times in what to do, which in not my usual way of doing things hense this post. I have come to think of this as dust collection skirmishes..claims and counter claims….

I have been through Bill Pentz's site and appreciate the value of fine dust control and the clear vue collector, it certainly has a loyal following. The only two issues I have is the height and noise. Out side is not a good option and space for a closet to house it in is not appealing. Frankly i can live with the noise…its down to size.

I was focused in on the JDS 3hp system that this original thread was asking, which is how I found this thread. Not sure if the question was answered or not and if not were folks being polite or just had no experience with this system.

I like the compactness and it is shorter which works better in my shop. The owner reviews were generally positive but no real data on the fine dust collection and the pleated filter surface area is certainly smaller than the clear vue…good CFM, smaller cyclone ..any real world experince out there with this set up. There is some questions about the need to automatically clean the filter presnted as a flaw? All filters need some cleaning either with a manual padle, automated or compressed air. Given motor and impeller size as constants, the most pertainate issue is the size of the surface area of the filter and is that up to the job of fine dust collection along with the efficency of the cyclone itself.

As an aside i have read that there are manufacturers who present the performance data in a flawed way that does not match real world perfomance, not sure if this is true with either JDS or the simular Laguna product but of someone has information on this it would be helpful!

As I write this it seems the Clear Vue is the most appropritae option but I am looking for justifications to go the JDS route due to size and compactness

Finally the debate of whether to use PVC or metal ducking..wow some imteresting opinions. I was focused on the PVC fpr cost and ease of working with it and became concerned about static charge and moved to planning a metal ducking, then later was convinced you could minimize static charges and ground the system using metal tape. I have yet to find anywhere or anyone one who knows of has reported any static caused fires in a home shop? I have come to understand the value of a good sized pipe and plan on using 6" all the way to the equipment and connecting as best I can to the largest sized possible. Limit flexable hoses.

Ok so there it is….i have concluded that the dust collection system is really really important for health reasons and looking at doing the right thing. Want to do it right and not later regret the decsion

I am inexperienced enough to admit it and feel a bit bogged down with conflicting information, knowing i need to do something (as an aside I have a 1 hp Jet bagger dust collector that at most does ok chip collection otherwise blows out more fine dust than is reasonable. It is not up to the job. i did add a trash can collector in line but that is a stop gap measure until i purchase and build a new system, also just added a hanging Jet air filtration, which i do like but understand this might not get all of the fine dust)

I really value Input and constructive criticism, it is important to have a clean amd safe workong environment.

Does anyone have an air quality meter they use and if so what results with your system
Those JDS owners are you out there ? What do you think
You Clear Vue owners have you had any problems, what made you choose this product. Did you get the fine fitration that is advertised? How was service.
Anyone with PVC ducking issues did you ground it, if you were doing this from scratch (metal or PVC) would you do anything differently? I did find some good plans for build hoods and the like to improve dust collection in those funcky situations.
Any added thoughts to my rambleing and public internet research


----------

